# 2g Hawaiian volcano shrimp paradise



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well someone had to be the 1st on bca to do it.... So after JL got their latest order in of these volcano shrimp which look similar to PFR I thought I would give it a shot and set up a tank. I went to the landscape place on Byrne rd and got some lava chips and then to Jl to pick up the shrimp. I also got a commensal shrimp that lives on coral aswell a red starfish. I decided to set up this tank with a salinity of 1.025 because I want to put some corals in later. This tank will be an invert tank with cool little creatures, coral and macro algae. I will get some pics up after I set up the tank tonight!

Tank specs: 2g glass with lid
Lighting: Fluval compact 13w fixture
Filter: small sponge with air pump
Heater: small nano heater
Substrate and deco: live sand and Volcano chips
Inhabitants: 10 volcano shrimp, commmensal shrimp and red starfish


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Always pushing the edge, Chris. Can't wait to see the tank.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

saw these lil guys yesterday, the thought had crossed my mind just worried that a 4 line wrasse would make quick work of em


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You're about 2 days late to be the "first" on BCA. Got Felicia's volcanoes on Saturday Chris:bigsmile: Second is still not bad, eh.:lol:

Fortunately, I already had a small species tank empty and cycled.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see pics, I've wanted these guys for years! (Ever since I saw them for sale in Hawaii) ... But be really careful, you probably already know but a starfish in a 2g is risky.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Chris , looking forward to see the pictures


----------



## jeremywcs (May 4, 2012)

Hi I a newbie from Singapore, I am interested in Volcano Shrimp as aquarium pet. If there a place I can buy these shrimps and accessories at an affordable price?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Jl Aquatics may still have a few left, I miss the Malaysian food man gotta go back to KL soon.


----------

